# Why do you wish to join? Don't be shy.



## Kade (Jun 3, 2017)

<deleted>


----------



## Yaw A. Asante (Jun 10, 2017)

I have always longed to be a mason. I believe being a mason will make me a better person for family,God nd country. ..


----------



## Revil Catus Faustian (Jun 10, 2017)

I want to join because I want to become a better man and make the world a better place to live.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yaw A. Asante said:


> I believe being a mason will make me a better person for family,God nd country. ..





Revil Catus Faustian said:


> I want to join because I want to become a better man and make the world a better place to live.


Both EXCELLENT reasons!


----------



## Revil Catus Faustian (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Yaw A. Asante (Jun 12, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Both EXCELLENT reasons!


Thanks. 
I'm a 32 yr old Ghanaian and I have tried a lot of means to join but to no avail. I picked the grand secretary''s email from their website and tried sending a mail to the grand secretary but the mail was returned..can you please help me out.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yaw A. Asante said:


> Thanks.
> I'm a 32 yr old Ghanaian and I have tried a lot of means to join but to no avail. I picked the grand secretary''s email from their website and tried sending a mail to the grand secretary but the mail was returned..can you please help me out.


Was there a phone number listed? If so give them a call. Are there any lodges close to you? Do you know any Freemasons?


----------



## Yaw A. Asante (Jun 12, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Was there a phone number listed? If so give them a call. Are there any lodges close to you? Do you know any Freemasons?


I don't know any lodge close to me nd I don't know any mason.


----------



## LK600 (Jun 12, 2017)

http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/any-brother-here-from-ghana.28081/#post-172550


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 13, 2017)

We can't help more than we have. You must connect locally.


----------



## GKA (Jul 2, 2017)

Friend before brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 2, 2017)

GKA said:


> Friend before brother


Sounds good.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 3, 2017)

Yaw A. Asante said:


> I have always longed to be a mason. I believe being a mason will make me a better person for family,God nd country. ..


You'll have to work hard at doing that. It's not an automatic internal transformation process that sweeps you up once you become a member.

Yes you can become a member quite easily enough but you'll sweat to become a Mason. 

Masons do their 'work' while members by contrast pay to associate with the organization.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 3, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> We can't help more than we have. You must connect locally.


Hmmmm, there has to be some reason why so many men can't connect with a local Brother in Ghana. 

But I'll reserve judgement about what i really think is going on. At least for now until the Ghanaian gov't release my $2 million dollar check i neglected to claim awhile back through Gmail.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 11, 2017)

I joined my lodge, because it's just a natural step for a Senior DeMolay like myself (btw a "Senior DeMolay" is one is over 21 which is the majority age for an active member). I had 3 uncles that were masons in California, one of whom was Master of Provident #609 in Sacramento (that lodge has since consolidated). Although I did join this year, I had wanted to ever since I turned 21.  Oh well, better late to the party than not to come at all.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 11, 2017)

Curiosity simply put. And I love it so far.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 11, 2017)

A family friend of my in-laws is a mason. I met him on a cruise where his daughter was getting married. I noticed his ring and we got to talking.

It took 5 years to get the courage up to go to the lodge and get a petition.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 11, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Curiosity simply put. And I love it so far.


Good answer!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 15, 2017)

Myk said:


> You are very right Sir. But I have searched very hard for years to get a phone contact of a Mason..i had it and called him.. He told me it's not easy to become a member. I have been calling him for a year now Sir.. He doesn't pick up and sometimes pick up once a while.. I still call him and sometimes text him if he doesn't pick up.. I'm not ready to give up my will to become a member please..What should I do to build a relationship with him please? Any suggestions from all brethren.? Thank you.


Ok let's get to few things about your situation.

The first thing is that you're not a member of any Masonic Lodge. BUT yet you have a Masonic profile photo that says, "Be The Example" featuring the Square & Compass emblem? Do you see what might be wrong with that? 

Also here are other things you might be doing that kinda send a message saying maybe you're a tidbit amped up. Breathe sir and relax. Your own words are that you've made an initial contact with a Mason. It's been over a year with some talk from time to time but none recently. He has your number and knows how to reach you. For his own reasons, he told you that it's not going to be easy to join his lodge. So maybe you'll do yourself justice by recognizing that maybe your inner qualities are being tested right now by this guy whom just might turn out to be your sponsor. You never know.

The process of entry into the Fraternity is not of your control. The Brother seems to want you to understand this before possibly taking a chance with you.

It doesn't just happen when and just because a person wants it heart & soul. Can you relate?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 15, 2017)

Myk said:


> So what should I do now please? Should I keep calling him?


I can only assume that you did not understand the meaning of the advice.


----------



## SCStrong (Jul 15, 2017)

I joined for the food   Ha Ha   Kidding !!  Really, I joined because  I had several friends who were Masons and I considered them both, to be  the type of man I wanted to be....... I  associated Masonry  with men of honor, integrity, and values.  I have since found this to be very true. I do not regret asking for that petition at all !


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 17, 2017)

Myk said:


> I do Sir.. But in Ghana even when you go the Masonic Lodge for a petition you are asked to go look for a member, befriend him to introduce you sir..


Can you help us in America with answering this question. Are there Masonic Lodges in Ghana? Of course, I'm meaning a real Fraternity with actual places of meetings?


----------



## goomba (Jul 18, 2017)

*Source:  http://ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups*
*DISTRICT GRAND LODGE OF GHANA*
*District Grand Master*
Isaac O. Hood

*District Grand Secretary*
Dennis K.Y. Vormawor

*Address*
19 Anum Road
West Adenta
Accra
Ghana

*Postal Address*
PO Box CT 2774
Cantonments
Accra
Ghana

*Tel:* [233] (0)302 669250
*Fax:* [233] (0)302 674029


----------



## goomba (Jul 18, 2017)

I became a Freemason as a result of reading after my maternal grandfathers Masonic funeral.  My only regret in Freemasonry is not being able to sit in lodge with him.  My paternal grandfather (both grandfathers were in the same lodge) told me he was proud of me once in my entire life.  That was the day I told him I petitioned.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 18, 2017)

@Myk There are no masons from Ghana here, sorry.


----------



## goomba (Jul 18, 2017)

Myk said:


> Thank you for
> 
> Thank you for your reply sir. .Are you from Ghana please?


Think about it. If I was from Ghana I would have said so.  Use the contact info you have. If that doesn't work there is literally nothing else we can do for you. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## goomba (Jul 19, 2017)

Myk said:


> Sir,
> 
> Sir, I just dialed the telephone number and realised it's the same Grand Lodge of Ghana number I have on my phone please. I called it once for enquiries and was told I need a member to introduce me sir...thank you.


As I said in a previous post: there is literally nothing else I can do for you. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## David612 (Jul 19, 2017)

I joined freemasonry to expand my social circle, refine my thinking about morals and no small part of curiosity.
As for the Ghana masons plight I found this;
https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/becoming-a-mason-in-ghana.20334/
Now there looks to be a shortage of brothers open about their affiliation but they are out there and most likely doing work in the community to some extent so keep an eye out.


----------



## David612 (Jul 20, 2017)

Myk said:


> OK sir,  thank you for your advice please...I will keep searching..


All the best in your search, honestly I know nothing about Ghana and even less about the admission requirments for freemasonry in Ghana and really as a new EA I know nothing about freemasonry generally so take what I say with a grain of salt but look at other organisations like say rotary, buffalos, odd-fellows or any others you may know of as from what I have observed many masons like being VERY involved in the community and charityso there may be masons amoung these organisations and it would be a good opertunity to meet people.


----------

